# Dipsy Diver Color



## Shoemeister (Feb 19, 2012)

Just curious to get some feedback... 

What are your two most productive colors for dipsy divers for silvers in the big lakes?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

purple


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Black, and also black, as that's all I run. Does it matter? I don't know.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

black. As flat black as you can make it. Any color will work scuff up with scotch brite and paint rustoleum flat black.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Watermelon by far is the best for us


----------



## Shoemeister (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting how their is such a variety here. Makes me wonder if it matters. Sounds like some use as an attractor (colors/flash) while others use less for attractor and more as a diver (black/purple). 

No question divers work and they are arguably the most exciting rod to have go off in the spread...

Based on this small sample, one might make a case for running dark on one side and brighter/flashier on the other side. 

Good stuff fellas!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoemeister (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally, I've used what I have... watermelon and purple with a few others mixed in. No solid black though which is easy to fix as Slayer pointed out. All produce,... just trying to narrow choices down since I dont need 8 dipsies laying around.

My plan is to switch my high diver to a slide diver for next year on each side. They only come in 4 colors so selection is easier. I am convinced the distance back and ease of netting when solo are worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Most all our salmon were caught on dipsy's this year .Chrome with yellow ring was by far the best .


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Cat Power said:


> Watermelon by far is the best for us


 Same here. My slide divers are clear and are also very effective


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Black or clear is what I use.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue and green.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Black on port, white on starboard and absolutly no catch rate difference


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Black is neutral white blends in with sky. With water so clear I think it matters.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

Red on the port, Green on the starboard. People on the boat still manage to set them on the wrong side though...


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Black is neutral white blends in with sky. With water so clear I think it matters.


You would think that it matters but been running this way for years and no difference. Both highs and lows are both white and both black.


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

always ran green with good success


----------

